# Custom T-shirt Dropshipper



## adiovith (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all...

i'm newbie here on this forum, is there anybody can tell me about custom t-shirt dropshipper that base on US?

Thanks a lot


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess that would depend on how custom you're meaning. Will each shirt be different? What color will the material of the shirt be? How many colors in the design? Is it a simple design or complex design? Can they be mass produced and sold individually or do you want them printed one at a time and sold only as ordered (one at a time)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check out Print Aura - DTG Printing Services & T-Shirt Fulfillment

I think they might do what you're looking for


----------



## adiovith (Apr 20, 2013)

thank you for reply my first post.. i'll try it now..


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They usually call that Fulfillment.


----------

